# Where to get mesh or metal for a charcoal grate



## waytoodeep03 (Nov 25, 2009)

I want to know where can I get a mesh that can hold lump charcoal heat?
Currently I use the grate which came with the unit but I find smaller pieces of lump fall right through the grate.

Can something like this be bought at lowes or do I have to go to a weld shop?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 25, 2009)

Some Lowes carry them and so do some Tractor Supply stores


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 25, 2009)

You can get some expanded metal at most home improvment stores.  Just make sure it's not galvanized.  Another version I've seen is to get another rack like the one that you already have and turn the grates 90 degrees from each other.  It'll create a more mesh like base and still give you plenty of airflow.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 25, 2009)

Yea I guess I should have said you'd find the wire mesh material not a pre-made charcoal basket that I'm aware of


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

Check your area for metal salvage yards and you can probably get what you want and save a bunch of money...

I noticed you have not stopped in Roll Call, you might want to do that and tell us a little about yourself and your equipment, so everyone can give you a proper welcome...


----------



## rickw (Nov 25, 2009)

The extra grate is a very good idea. You could also line the bottom with briquettes and put the lump on top preventing the lump from falling through.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 26, 2009)

VERY Good advice. Heating galvanized metal is not good around food or lungs.


----------



## captdave57 (Nov 29, 2009)

if you can find some cast iron grating at a junk yard, that would last forever.  like they have on the street.


----------



## rivet (Nov 29, 2009)

What kind of unit do you have? There are many off-the-shelf type bowls pr baskets you can buy that may fit....it all depends on your smoker.


----------



## lump fan (Dec 7, 2015)

Go here for lump charcoal grate for basic 22" weber.

https://squareup.com/store/Grate


----------



## valleypoboy (Dec 12, 2015)

Look for or ask for expanded steel at big home stores, look near the sliding doors or bulk steel and aluminum rods. Mine had it, but I overlooked it at least 3 times because it was stood up and slid into a slot only a couple inches wide. It's labeled to be used for a screen door protector or BBQ.  You'll have to cut it to shape, unless you luck out and buy the exact right size. I bought 24" x 24" cut the corners and folded the sides. There are pictures in one of the Oklahoma Joe's threads in here.


----------

